# 3-D pens and the possabilities...



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2015)

Have you guys seen these 3-D pens that are now hitting the market (at affordable prices)?

I was watching an ad the other day and realized this might have some serious modeling prospects.

I know that when I first saw a 3-D printer, I immediately thought of modeling and creating obsolete or non-existant aircraft types 

Anyway, it seems to me that there would be many uses for the 3-D pen in the modeling world, what does everyone think, would this be any good?

Here's a couple links to the pen's sites.

Welcome to 3Doodler - The 3Doodler

LIX - The Smallest 3D Printing Pen in the World

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2015)

Hmm, interesting. The first video gave a very brief insight into what it can do, but the second video wouldn't stream.
Very useful for some things, but would depend on cost.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)

True.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome idea 
Thanks for sharing, Dave!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2015)

Terry, it looks like the cost is about $100 (US) and there are several different pens on the market (and it looks like more are on their way).

Not sure why the streaming content failed on the second link, but I'll post a few YouTube videos that show it in action.

I see that the items look a little "rough" when constructed by free-hand, however, it looks like when a design is made from a "template", the quality improves quite a bit. It almost seems (hypothetically) like you could build a frame for a model project by using a template...like print out the blueprints for a He280, for example, and use that as a template.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r5q9T_7u8A_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8ecPvv-AJM_


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2015)

I could see modelling engine wiring with that.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2015)

I would agree with that, I think at this point the 3D printer would be more useful, and fun!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Dave. I got a better idea from those videos. A bit limited (at the moment), but could be handy for making frames, trestle work stands, plumbing and wiring etc.
Be interesting to see how the develop, with perhaps more 'solid' shapes being possible. At the moment, it's basically an automatic sprue stretcher !


----------



## N4521U (Jan 19, 2015)

I would welcome a 3D printer that could work off 3D pdf files.
Imagine the little buts one could make for details, and accessories.
Jack stands for one. I would like to put a plane on them for gear swinging in a maintenance setting. I've already got them modeled in solids.


----------

